# 2 Peter commentary?



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 19, 2009)

Do any of you have a good 2 Peter commentary that you like? I am preaching over 2 Peter 1 in the next few weeks and only have at hand Calvin and Matthew Henry. Are there any newer ones that are also theologically sound? I don't want to spend a fortune here....

Thanks!


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 19, 2009)

Classical Presbyterian said:


> Do any of you have a good 2 Peter commentary that you like? I am preaching over 2 Peter 1 in the next few weeks and only have at hand Calvin and Matthew Henry. Are there any newer ones that are also theologically sound? I don't want to spend a fortune here....
> 
> Thanks!



COMMENTARY UPON THE SECOND EPISTLE OF Peter
Thomas Adams, with a New Introduction by Dr. Joel Beeke

SGCB | Book Search

CH SPURGEON placed this Puritan Classic on the top of his list of commentaries of Second Peter. In his own words: "Full of quaintnesses, holy wit, bright thought, and deep instruction. We like Adams better in commenting than in preaching. His great work is quite by itself, and in its own way remains unrivalled. We know no richer and racier reading."

JOEL BEEKE said, "Not included in Adams's works, is his magnum opus, A Commentary on the Second Epistle General of St. Peter, an extensive commentary first published in 1633 and last reprinted by Soli Deo Gloria in 1990, and happily, reprinted again now by Solid Ground Christian Books. The work is exegetically reliable and stylistically adept. Much useful theological knowledge is conveyed in striking phrases. Spurgeon commented that this book was the best Puritan commentary printed under James Sherman's editorship. Adams is unsurpassed on Second Peter. Though the print is small, the content is rich, and is well worth patient perusal. Here is a feast for ministers and all serious Bible students."

OVER 900 PAGES OF DOUBLE-COLUMNED EXPOSITION 7" by 10".


----------



## Classical Presbyterian (Feb 19, 2009)

Mayflower said:


> Classical Presbyterian said:
> 
> 
> > Do any of you have a good 2 Peter commentary that you like? I am preaching over 2 Peter 1 in the next few weeks and only have at hand Calvin and Matthew Henry. Are there any newer ones that are also theologically sound? I don't want to spend a fortune here....
> ...



I'm going to get it! 

Anyone else have a recommendation?


----------



## scottmaciver (Feb 19, 2009)

Slightly different I know but we wrote an essay for our theology class last year on on 2 Peter and Jude. Part of the recommended reading included the following which are both reasonably new and theologically sound:

*2 Peter & Jude - Michael Green*
Westminster Bookstore - Reformed Books - Low Prices - Flat Fee UPS Shipping - 2 Peter and Jude (Tyndale Commentaries)

*The Mesage of 2 Peter & Jude - Dick Lucas and Christopher Green*
The message of 2 Peter and Jude - Dick Lucas and Christopher Green : Inter-Varsity Press


----------



## GD (Feb 19, 2009)

*some recent ones*

1. Kistemaker (Reformed)
2. Schreiner (Baptist)

honorable mention: Peter Davids, who is all over the board theologically, but has some very perceptive comments. Worth checking out from the library.


----------



## PresbyDane (Feb 19, 2009)

Thank you all for the good book tips


----------



## Archlute (Feb 19, 2009)

Bauckman in the Word Commentary series is less than stellar, in my opinion. 

I also have Peter Davids in the Pillar Commentary series. I have not use him yet, but have liked every other title that I own from that series. I would think that if you were looking for a solid, modern work from a conservative, evangelical perspective that Davids would be one to pick up.


----------



## moral necessity (Feb 19, 2009)

I always like to mention Luther, because he doesn't seem to be read that much. To me, he always does a great job of seeing the "big" picture of the scripture, and filters it through the sieve of the gospel. The first link is better in translation perhaps, although it costs more. I'm not sure of a modern commentator to recommend.

luther's works volume 30 - Christianbook.com Search

Amazon.com: Commentary on Peter & Jude (Luther Classic Commentaries): Martin Luther, John Nichols Lenker: Books


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for this Classical. I also am going to be preaching 2 Peter soon...

-----Added 4/9/2009 at 04:27:50 EST-----

Anyone know anything about this commentary?

2 Peter/Jude - NIV Application Commentary by Moo, Douglas J.


----------



## DonP (Apr 9, 2009)

There is always John Brown from the BTT series and I like Lillie who had to be one of Spurgeon's top picks because that was how I got most of my commentaries 35 years ago when I was building my library.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 10, 2009)

*bump*


----------

